# Looking to buy first keel boat



## rascally1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Live in Colorado and just got back into sailing after many years. Would like to purchase small trailerable sailboat that I would keep in a slip during the summer months on a lake. I have very little experience sailing beyond prior experience on a Sunfish. Have have done some sailing out on a Catalina 22 and Catalina 18 footers this summer.

Which boat would be easier to sail single handed? I'm told the Capri 18 is a "tender" boat but I like the size. Which would be more stable in gusty winds, a wing keel or Fin keel on the Capri 18. Another boat I'm considering is the 19-20 ft Seaward Fox with a shoal draft keel. They seem to have a good reputation as solid boats and wonder how they would compare stability wise to the Capri 18? Don't feel quite ready for the C22 but am open to other suggestions on boats.... Will be taking ASA basic keelboat course soon. Enjoying this website, lots of good info.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

new for this site


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a 30 ft boat and am interested in sailing it myself.


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm told I need a boat with autopilot.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good Luck with the hunt. My advice is after you get tired of internet shopping start kicking the tires. I had narrowed my search to 3 different models of sailboats and started looking. I went to a charity auction to look at a Catalina 27 and tripped over a PY26 Paceship that spoke to me. After several more weeks of shopping I pulled the trigger and bought her. She's sitting on the trailer waiting for the marina to open for the year. This model of boat was 4th or 5th on my Internet shopping list but when I saw her in person she spoke to me. Get out there and find the old girl that speaks to you. Richard


----------



## sccndc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. I went out the weekend before last and ended up buying a Cal 25'. She is very simple which seemed ideal after looking at a few larger boats. I plan to knock around the Bay this season with her and upgrade toa 30' next year.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like a great starter boat. I looked at a few and they seem to be a good little boat. Good Luck, Richard


----------

